# Canadian Champion Gabi Hoffman



## Wes Hummer (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey Folks,
You can find part one of a two part interview with 2010 Canadian Schutzhund Champion Gabi Hoffman at www.dogsportblog.com.
I hope everyone enjoys it,
Wes


----------



## Wes Hummer (Oct 18, 2009)

Oops, here is the specific article link...

http://http://dogsportblog.typepad.com/dog-sport-blog/2011/01/gabi-hoffmann.html

Wes


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

It was great, Wes! Thanks for sharing=D>


----------

